# Comment installer facetime sous Snow Leopard ?



## le20sur20 (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour je viens d'essayer d'installer facetime sous snow leopard et quand je lance le soft, il m'indique "cette version beta a expriré"(version 0.9)

Quelqu'un peut il me donner un lien ou un site ou je pourrais télécharger la version actuelle? Merci

Et tant qu'à faire, un tuto pour l'utiliser ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (31 Juillet 2012)

voir là http://www.macg.co/news/voir/220922/facetime-sur-snow-leopard-il-faut-payer-maintenant


----------



## le20sur20 (1 Août 2012)

certes mais ...      http://www.mediafire.com/?yh20oc4zbwk2rrw


résolu !


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2012)

FaceTime est en vente 0,79 Euros sur l'appStore


----------

